# Women of PERC: Post a photo of your ideal male body.



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

What is the ideal male body in your mind?

If you could have all the other qualities of a man you want, personality, job, wealth, character, status, humour, interests, whatever, and pick any body type you want, which would you pick? It doesn't have to be realistic. You can also discard any ancillary factors like, "I like this body but he'd have to spend all his time working out and I wouldn't want to date someone who is no fun." I just want to know purely visually what you like best. Assume the guy can look this way with no effort, if you want.

I thought this might be fun and revealing. PERC is a good forum for this because it's not a fitness forum. It attracts a diverse range of people with diverse tastes and interests. So there's less selection bias. On a fitness forum, obviously people who are _particularly _interested in fitness would go there.

So ladies, please post a photo of the kind of guy that really does it for you purely physically.

If you have more than one type, please go ahead and post more than one photo. If you don't prefer any look over any other whatsoever, not even as an indifferent preference, then you don't have to participate.

There are no wrong answers. Everyone be kind to each other. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

This is interesting ... I look forward to seeing what other people post and not sure yet if I can add to it.

I don't have many examples of strong attraction in my life but they all did had one physical theme in common; some sort of physical imperfections. But ...everyone has physical imperfections, and I'm not attracted to everyone, so it's also confusing.

Maybe I can try to find some examples later but physical imperfection is such a broad category that I could be looking all day and still not feel like I covered all the possibilities. I've also almost never felt attracted to just a photo by itself with no context; which means the examples might feel kind of dry to me even if I can find some good examples


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

Its something about the shoulders for me. Hes so prettyyy!!!!


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I suppose by 

"_Does it for me_," (You mean simply gets the rivers down below flowing without any psychological stimuli / foreplay / analysis) - 'reflexive - instant - 'arousal' :: 

Which'll instantly have to be *the feel* - not so much the appearance; of being pressed against [either through a hug - or other], of a muscular male - with a_ hard prominent chest, hard defined arms - (&) hard stomach._ 

Which is why I am not "_attracted to photos of abs_," - however get aroused at the feel of them against my own self - demonstrably I find the 'feel / texture' of the male is more important to myself; than visual stimulus - in this regards, I prefer muscular males over all else, as muscles are required to achieve overall diserable textures I prefer. 

_________


If you mean "does it for me," visual-wise (aesthetically) - beefy suffices; and I haven't attraction(s) to Dad-bods, as it seems a thing more 35+ women to be drawn to males of more their physical-speeds / similarities. Perhaps if I let myself go, I would be interested in a physically (dad-bod like specimen). Although, laying up on a round-bowling ball beer-belly repulses me texture-wise. 

Skinny males are only attractive [due to less abdominal fat] - to make the phallus seem more (aesthetically) pleasing [as they tend to look larger]. (&) Tend to have double-jointed big-toes (&) boney-feet which is attractive-looking.

However, generally do not feel as as good as they look, IME. 
_________


Any the '_flabby/fattiness_' or 'boney' figures are subliminally unattractive.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

cuddle bun said:


> This is interesting ... I look forward to seeing what other people post and not sure yet if I can add to it.
> 
> I don't have many examples of strong attraction in my life but they all did had one physical theme in common; some sort of physical imperfections. But ...everyone has physical imperfections, and I'm not attracted to everyone, so it's also confusing.
> 
> Maybe I can try to find some examples later but physical imperfection is such a broad category that I could be looking all day and still not feel like I covered all the possibilities. I've also almost never felt attracted to just a photo by itself with no context; which means the examples might feel kind of dry to me even if I can find some good examples


I agree with this, it's hard to find one picture because I'm not particularly picky even when it comes to body shape. 
I think overall it would be on the thin - normal side, not unhealthy of course, flat stomachs are nice but I don't mind some softness there either. And some muscle definition, from functional strength. The men I've dated were like that and I was pretty satisfied. If he sets fitness goals for himself and reaches them that would make him attractive more than the aesthetic result. If he starts measuring his biceps in front of the mirror every other morning that's a no-no.

I think for most women aesthetics are not as important as how they are achieved, so whether he spends all his day working out is in fact important for our attraction. Women are not as visual as men, what's behind the visual matters more. At least that's my personal opinion and the women I've talked with about such things. For me, there's no such thing as "purely physical". It may be true for some women but not in my experience.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> I suppose by
> 
> "_Does it for me_," (You mean simply gets the rivers down below flowing without any psychological stimuli / foreplay / analysis) - 'reflexive - instant - 'arousal' ::
> 
> ...


That's an interesting split I never considered. The body that feels best, the body that looks best. I never considered that a body could be better in feeling even though it's not as nice visually. For me, they couple together exactly. That's a great insight that they can be split!


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> I think for most women aesthetics are not as important as how they are achieved, so whether he spends all his day working out is in fact important for our attraction. Women are not as visual as men, what's behind the visual matters more. At least that's my personal opinion and the women I've talked with about such things. For me, there's no such thing as "purely physical". It may be true for some women but not in my experience.


I can actually relate to that. Its what the physical appearance represents not the appearance itself.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Lmfao!

Yeah I just don't care at all. I've been with skinny and slightly overweight guys before. Both were very nice and, to be a little more vulgar, really good in bed. That's all I care about. 

I'm not ugly, but I purposely downplay any sense of femininity because I'm sick as shit of conventional "feminine" beauty, so it's not like I have tons of super attractive guys pining after me. Like most women, I can tell when a dude is hot. But I've learned that it actually doesn't mean very much in other aspects of life. I care about people being in at least somewhat decent health (not into stick thin or obese guys) but muscles and good genes are definitely not important.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Big arms. I don't care so much if he's really lean. I kinda prefer the more bear-ish look. Though I was recently seeing a guy who was pretty cut (and big) and I found myself literally gaping at his body at one point. Haha. He did seem to have a very regimented personality type though. He seemed to plan everything down to the minute. It was kinda quirky and cute, but maybe not compatible. I'm more laid back in that particular regard.

Honestly though it's more about the face-vibes than the body for me. A je ne sais quoi. Though I like wrapping my arms around a strong dude.

Could post a pic but every body is a little different so.


----------



## TallGreen (May 6, 2017)

Come on ladies, post some pics! 
pretty please.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't wanna make men's self esteem down by projecting an ideal shit that doesn't exist.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't wanna make men's self esteem down by projecting an ideal shit that doesn't exist.


I am deeply offended. After all the time and effort we at Patriarchy & the gang have invested in doing that to you, after all the blood sweat and tears that went into the millennia of conspiring and careful subtle reshaping the subconscious mind of every person on earth for this monumental achievement...

You won't even post a picture of a hot guy on the internet?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't wanna make men's self esteem down by projecting an ideal shit that doesn't exist.


Its just an ideal. We all have em.
Come join the club.
I will guide you through this journey of Objectification until your wetter than a spastics chin.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Tropes said:


> I am deeply offended. After all the time and effort we at Patriarchy & the gang have invested in doing that to you, after all the blood sweat and tears that went into the millennia of conspiring and careful subtle reshaping the subconscious mind of every person on earth for this monumental achievement...
> 
> You won't even post a picture of a hot guy on the internet?


Yes i wouldn't and I'm gonna date the ugly fat guy who everyone thinks is a loser.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Its just an ideal. We all have em.
> Come join the club.
> I will guide you through this journey of Objectification until your wetter than a spastics chin.


I already graduated from "ideals"

The last time i got an ideal when i was 18. After that, i became realistic.

- upon experiencing in an actual relationship. 

Guys, I'm gonna offend you all but, what you're all doing is setting up yourselves from disappointments of a real relationship. 

When you get a boyfriend, or girlfriend, like a real one, she or he is flawed regardless how awesome one of her physical features is.

And sometimes, we get the emotional connections on someone who doesn't even pass our physical ideal standards but somehow makes us happy for unknown reason. - Probably real love.

I'm talking maturely here as a independent matured woman.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Sylarz said:


> That's an interesting split I never considered. The body that feels best, the body that looks best. I never considered that a body could be better in feeling even though it's not as nice visually. For me, they couple together exactly. That's a great insight that they can be split!


(It seems) to brush over the :: "Why do some (X)-female specimen(s) claim to 'dislike muscular males' - however, still date / gawk over muscular males [in reality]," I have heard some male-humanoids spew. 

______________

:: [I tend to fancy the feel of the muscular males - as well as the aesthetics - although, I cannot say it visually sexually-arouses without more direct-interaction] - I also have a thing for male thighs, legs, (&) feet - much more than stomachs.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Catwalk said:


> (It seems) to brush over the :: "Why do some (X)-female specimen(s) claim to 'dislike muscular males' - however, still date / gawk over muscular males [in reality]," I have heard some male-humanoids spew.
> 
> ______________
> 
> :: [I tend to fancy the feel of the muscular males - as well as the aesthetics - although, I cannot say it visually sexually-arouses without more direct-interaction] - I also have a thing for male thighs, legs, (&) feet - much more than stomachs.


thighs and legs are my weakness too
especially when hairy


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Throughout the review it points out there is a difference between subjective and objective (physical) arousal and for women it's much more pronounced than men. Yes there is a social component but perhaps it's beyond just social roles but it has important biological roots. There are even differences within our menstrual cycles in what we are attracted to. On what grounds are you dismissing all of the evidence discussed in the review and calling it bogus while insisting that the only thing different is social influence? How do you think women should act then?


I'm not dismissing evidences. Those people bring no understanding as to how said evidences relate. It's blind research lead by people who don't bring any new question to the table. Hence the conclusion is : _here's what we already knew and we have nothing more to say about it, but it's alright because it's academically correct and thanks for the budget. 

_I think that women shouldn't care about _what women should care about. _People end up believing in their own roleplaying. And most of their roleplaying revolves around seduction.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Just mesomorph is okay.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> Just mesomorph is okay.


like this?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sylarz said:


> like this?


I'm not choosy. Anything can be okay. XD


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

:laughing:


----------



## slashhackz (Aug 22, 2017)

Tall and Rhomboid. 
Tall like this - - - >Preferably with a long midsection and reasonably long arms, legs and neck. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## slashhackz (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm visual and mental in my attraction for a person so as long as I am attracted by both somewhat evenly and on a high level. You've got my attention. Skinny and somewhat nerdy guys usually get me as they have been more capable of being partners who protect when needed and appreciate a woman w a mind w out being intimidated too much. I'm sure there is a guy out there who can be this who is not a skinny nerd but still greatful and not threatened by women with mechanical and physical know how but I have not met them yet. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Screams for Tina said:


> Lmfao!
> 
> Yeah I just don't care at all. I've been with skinny and slightly overweight guys before. Both were very nice and, to be a little more vulgar, really good in bed. That's all I care about.
> 
> *I'm not ugly*, but I purposely downplay any sense of femininity because I'm sick as shit of conventional "feminine" beauty, so it's not like I have tons of super attractive guys pining after me. Like most women, I can tell when a dude is hot. But I've learned that it actually doesn't mean very much in other aspects of life. I care about people being in at least somewhat decent health (not into stick thin or obese guys) but muscles and good genes are definitely not important.


how not ugly are you


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Catwalk said:


>


this dude is thicc


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Physically
Tall[er than me], slim, dark features, clean skin, longer hair, nice teeth

Personality
Quiet, introspective, honest, open-minded with just enough quirk, sensitive but not an emotional mess [although I like criers]

My top three baes looks- and personality-wise:




























I'm not a fan of bulky men whether it's fat or muscle.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Why are there no bald men posted?

I ask because since shaving all my hair off my head I have lost count of the women in nightclubs that either like to rub my head or in some cases (wierdly seems to happen when going up or down stairs and passing women) seem to have a thing for licking it. Also I get more attention.

I cant speak for all women liking this and all bald men getting this attention, but from my own experiences the shaving of ones head is a game changer. 

If this is objectification, how do I get more?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Nyanpichu said:


> how not ugly are you


Let's just say, your mom would make me look like Halle Berry. As far as you know, that's epic.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Screams for Tina said:


> Let's just say, your mom would make me look like Halle Berry. As far as you know, that's epic.


I bet you say that to all the guys.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Toru Okada said:


> this dude is thicc


_
Indeed. _ 



Caveman Dreams said:


> Why are there no bald men posted?


Baldies/shaven >>>>


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

In all seriousness I can't answer this question in the way that you ask, male bodies do nothing for me purely physically. Aesthetically, I've always enjoyed the greek and romanticized sculptures, both male and female, young and old, muscular and flabby. I guess one thing I can agree with the ancients on is that body ratios play a role in how aesthetically pleasing they are. These are all well balanced bodies. Golden ratios n' shit. Its pleasant to look at, and the poses are interesting and dynamic. They are not perfectly symmetrical either. I probably wouldn't think they were as beautiful if they were perfectly symmetrical, or if the muscle/boob/butt/fat proportions were too extreme in one way. So basically I think the ancient greeks and romans perfected the art of bodily idealism and I enjoy their idea of the ideal human form. And of course, its not realistic to expect anyone to be perfectly balanced like these bodies, but that's why its idealization. Nothing wrong with not looking like greek sculptures, its unreasonable to expect from anyone. roud:


* *





.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Why are there no bald men posted?
> 
> I ask because since shaving all my hair off my head I have lost count of the women in nightclubs that either like to rub my head or in some cases (wierdly seems to happen when going up or down stairs and passing women) seem to have a thing for licking it. Also I get more attention.
> 
> ...


Not my thing as I love long hair. 

And my dad is bald. Bad association.

Although, there was a Secret Serviceman in my building a few days ago who was bald, but he was really pretty so I overlooked his lack of hurr. So maybe, pretty and bald men? Not my first choice.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Toru Okada said:


> this dude is thicc


he's, he's A MAN SPREADER:shocked:


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

@ponpiri, uh who is that first guy? >>


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Birbsofafeather said:


> @ponpiri, uh who is that first guy? >>


A young Keanu Reeves. :blushed:


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm.... I like the cliche of tall and lean. It's not just about muscle vs fat, but how balanced the proportions of the body are too. I don't like short or very chunky legs. I don't like bony legs either, but I really hate tree trunk legs; defined muscle is fine though. I generally like a longer leg / shorter torso proportion. Broad shoulders and narrower bottom half. I like long, elegant necks on men. It's almost like my brain quickly registers the harmony between the parts - the shoulders and the leg length and neck, etc. It's not about the parts on their own. This is an aesthetic ideal as much if not more than what I find purely sexually attractive. I can't say I require nor expect to be with someone who looks exactly that way, haha.

Body hair is fine as long as not excessive; chest hair can be sexy. Not into totally shaved men.

A lot of the obvious male celebrity choices are attractive to me - Michael Fassbender, Alexander Skarsgard, Charlie Hunnam, to name a few. However, the media focuses so much on the male torso that I can't say if their whole body proportions are right. I noticed Ryan Gosling is well-proportioned (to me), even though I think his face is just okay; his legs look right with his torso.


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Screams for Tina said:


> Let's just say, your mom would make me look like Halle Berry. As far as you know, that's epic.


halle berry is basically my mom so that's pretty fucking impressive xD


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

I like something like this..


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

i hate to be a party pooper, but it's hard to pick a picture of the "ideal male body". idk, i guess i look for qualities in a person that aren't determined by their looks more so than anything else. i've dated guys who were skinny and guys who were not, guys who were short and guys who were tall, none of that really mattered so much as how good they hugged or how sweet they were. the only thing i think would be off-putting physically would be extreme weight on a person causing mobility and other issues in a new person or poor health in general.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

crazitaco said:


> In all seriousness I can't answer this question in the way that you ask, male bodies do nothing for me purely physically. Aesthetically, I've always enjoyed the greek and romanticized sculptures, both male and female, young and old, muscular and flabby. I guess one thing I can agree with the ancients on is that body ratios play a role in how aesthetically pleasing they are. These are all well balanced bodies. Golden ratios n' shit. Its pleasant to look at, and the poses are interesting and dynamic. They are not perfectly symmetrical either. I probably wouldn't think they were as beautiful if they were perfectly symmetrical, or if the muscle/boob/butt/fat proportions were too extreme in one way. So basically I think the ancient greeks and romans perfected the art of bodily idealism and I enjoy their idea of the ideal human form. And of course, its not realistic to expect anyone to be perfectly balanced like these bodies, but that's why its idealization. Nothing wrong with not looking like greek sculptures, its unreasonable to expect from anyone. roud:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I think those first two statues are pretty realistic physiques actually. They are just lean with a tiny bit of muscle.  I think it looks pretty good too. Nothing crazy. Just fit.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> i hate to be a party pooper, but it's hard to pick a picture of the "ideal male body". idk, i guess i look for qualities in a person that aren't determined by their looks more so than anything else. i've dated guys who were skinny and guys who were not, guys who were short and guys who were tall, none of that really mattered so much as how good they hugged or how sweet they were. the only thing i think would be off-putting physically would be extreme weight on a person causing mobility and other issues in a new person or poor health in general.


Firstly, can you explain what being sweet is? For my... research.

And secondly,

I appreciate your response, but did you read my question?  You're telling me who you decide to date... I tried to avoid that haha.



> If you could have all the other qualities of a man you want, personality, job, wealth, character, status, humour, interests, whatever, and pick any body type you want, which would you pick?


The question is what you _like or prefer_ physically. Imagine you can have all the other non-physical stuff in a man, sweet and good hugs, whatever, THEN what would you prefer physically if you could design him anyway you wanted? I cannot think of a way to make my question any clearer than that. 

Thirdly,

If I had a girlfriend and she said to me that she doesn't find me physically attractive _at all,_ and that she just likes my personality, I'd be pretty bummed out to be honest. haha.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Sylarz said:


> Firstly, can you explain what being sweet is? For my... research.
> 
> And secondly,
> 
> ...


oops! sorry you are right i forgot the question parameters when answering. i guess the answer, again no picture, would be fairly fit for their body type whatever it may be. i do like a bit of meat on the bones for the cuddly factor unless they are the lean/smaller boned type that would look funny heavier. if i was to put a picture i guess it would be taller with a longer torso, but not too long legs. pretty muscle-y with a nice strong back. maybe tmi, but i find sexual attraction is more package centric rather than body based tbh. i guess to be blunt it's like the body you get to know and appreciate however it is but the package has to pass muster. i suppose i am more of a face person when it comes to finding someone initially attractive.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> oops! sorry you are right i forgot the question parameters when answering. i guess the answer, again no picture, would be fairly fit for their body type whatever it may be. i do like a bit of meat on the bones for the cuddly factor unless they are the lean/smaller boned type that would look funny heavier. if i was to put a picture i guess it would be taller with a longer torso, but not too long legs. pretty muscle-y with a nice strong back. maybe tmi, but i find sexual attraction is more package centric rather than body based tbh. i guess to be blunt it's like the body you get to know and appreciate however it is but the package has to pass muster. i suppose i am more of a face person when it comes to finding someone initially attractive.


Not TMI! Perfect answer.  Thanks!


----------

